# Ossabaw Island



## Campingman (Dec 13, 2017)

Did anyone attend the December 7-9 hunt on Ossabaw. How was your trip and success ?  Ours was very wet and no pigs ,but we saw several deer. The pig eradication is extreme compared to last time we attended.


----------



## Helium (Dec 24, 2017)

No hunters killed hogs? Curious as I drew my 1st tag for Ossabow for Feb 2018 hunt


----------



## jcannon46609 (Dec 28, 2017)

There were less than a dozen killed on the first rifle hunt this year too. They have really put a dent in the population.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Dec 28, 2017)

My nephew went on the hunt over Thanksgiving, said the hogs are non-existent compared to a few yrs ago, they did kill 2 though.


----------



## Mark R (Dec 28, 2017)

Went on the Nov 2017 gun hunt . Hogs are holding up tight in those thick marsh ponds . Aint near as many as there used to be .


----------



## Helium (Dec 28, 2017)

U guys aren't making me optimistic... spent 3ppoints on drawing Feb hunt .. never been on ossabow before but was looking forward to it.

Don't want to spend 3 days looking for something that is rare.

The little I know about hogs... doesn't make sense that it could've dwindled so quickly even with brute force of a full time sharpshooter


----------



## tlee22 (Jan 2, 2018)

I got 2 hogs on the PW hunt but I really had to work for them.  My fit bit had me walking 13 miles a day.   My feet really felt it too.  There are still pigs there but you are going to have to get creative to knock them down.  I do think some got killed out by the last Hurricane.  If they were in the marsh when it hit I sure that they could not swim fast enough to escape it.  I don't think the sharp shoot could take that many out that fast unless birth control was applied to the pigs. .


----------



## cskdevildog (Jan 10, 2018)

*Hogs*

The game wardens run dogs and kill 2,000-3,000 hogs a year. They are trying to protect the sea turtle eggs. I went about 10 years ago and saw around 150 hogs in 3 days. The last time I went, 3 years ago, I only saw 1 and shot it.


----------



## b rad (Jan 10, 2018)

cskdevildog said:


> The game wardens run dogs and kill 2,000-3,000 hogs a year. They are trying to protect the sea turtle eggs. I went about 10 years ago and saw around 150 hogs in 3 days. The last time I went, 3 years ago, I only saw 1 and shot it.



yep this is true same goes for sapelo island as well hogs were non existent.


----------



## Riplukelee (Jan 11, 2018)

I fish all around Ossabaw Island but never hunted it but hogs/hog signs sightings are few and far in between from the water. Some of the smaller island around the area still have plenty of hogs on them. Rose Dhu in particular. Not sure as to the exact reason of the decline on Ossabaw. I'm not much of a hunter but plan to start hunting Ft. Stewart for hogs soon.


----------



## Blackston (Jan 11, 2018)

I can remember ossabaw hunts as a boy      Me and daddy stepping over sleeping hogs in the palmettos      No joke dad said by real quiet when ya walk


----------



## Dan30257 (Jan 13, 2018)

Helium said:


> U guys aren't making me optimistic... spent 3ppoints on drawing Feb hunt .. never been on ossabow before but was looking forward to it.
> 
> Don't want to spend 3 days looking for something that is rare.
> 
> The little I know about hogs... doesn't make sense that it could've dwindled so quickly even with brute force of a full time sharpshooter



My buddy and I will be down there with you next month.  It's a routine trip for him, my second.  We went November of 2015 and I got a deer first day, about 5 min after sunrise.  He got into a mess of piggies.  I remain confident that we'll get some, but is depressing hearing the much lower body count.  We both like to cover every bit of the zone on foot.  Brought my climber last time and never used it.  Lots of walking.  Camp can be a good time too, depending on weather.  Great to be away from the bustle of mainland.


----------



## Helium (Jan 13, 2018)

Dan30257 said:


> My buddy and I will be down there with you next month.  It's a routine trip for him, my second.  We went November of 2015 and I got a deer first day, about 5 min after sunrise.  He got into a mess of piggies.  I remain confident that we'll get some, but is depressing hearing the much lower body count.  We both like to cover every bit of the zone on foot.  Brought my climber last time and never used it.  Lots of walking.  Camp can be a good time too, depending on weather.  Great to be away from the bustle of mainland.



Look forward to meeting you... I will be the lone guy camping in a hammock


----------



## Dennis (Jan 14, 2018)

I went January of 17 and saw over 20 pigs.  You just got to go find them.


----------



## Dan30257 (Jan 14, 2018)

Helium said:


> Look forward to meeting you... I will be the lone guy camping in a hammock



Cool, I'll keep an eye out for ya.


----------



## Dan30257 (Jan 14, 2018)

Dennis said:


> I went January of 17 and saw over 20 pigs.  You just got to go find them.



That's what I was thinking too.  I know some peeps on the combo hunts stand hunt more than spot and stalk. Hoping that's where the lower numbers reported are coming from.


----------



## dank1296 (Jan 14, 2018)

Was drawn for the Dec 7-9 hunt but didnt go due to the bad weather 8" snow at home hard rain at Ossabaw. Havent seen if the hunt was held or cancelled.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Jan 15, 2018)

I was on the January hog hunt last year. Don't remember the numbers but there were lots of hogs killed and seen. The night before the hunt I had to come out of my tent and run four hogs out of the campground because they were keeping me awake. Lol.


----------



## tlee22 (Jan 16, 2018)

48 hogs killed after the Archery, PW, 1st gun & youth hunts..........  That is like a 14 to 20% chance of killing a pig on the hunt depending on how many hunters attended.  Not sure on how the 2nd gun hunt went on the pigs but would be interesting to hear.


----------



## Mac (Jan 28, 2018)

interested in how the pig hunts went


----------



## Dan30257 (Jan 28, 2018)

Mac said:


> interested in how the pig hunts went



Pig only hunt starts 2/15. I’ll be down 2/13. I’ll post a report daily.


----------



## Helium (Jan 28, 2018)

Mac said:


> interested in how the pig hunts went



Wasn't there a January pig hunt? Curious to how it went


----------



## maughdr (Feb 11, 2018)

Any update from the last pig hunt?


----------



## Helium (Feb 11, 2018)

DNR told me via phone only 15 pigs killed on jan hunt...30-40 hunters


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Feb 13, 2018)

Good luck to everyone, I drew but won’t be going due to lack of hogs. There were more killed on the Last February hunt than all of this year so far. Went w my son on the youth hunt and saw only 4 and we hunted hard. My nephew killed 1 of those as we were letting the boys stalk. All 4 we’re together and my nephew got the drop before my son was ready. Last February my brother drew and killed 10 by himself. Last February I tagged along w my brother to help drag and camp w him. We saw about 100 hogs and brought back all 10 he killed.


----------



## Dan30257 (Feb 14, 2018)

I’m out here now. 32 hunters on the January hunt, and 15 pigs were killed. I’ll post a report tomorrow evening after we get back to camp and settled.


----------



## tlee22 (Feb 15, 2018)

Good Luck.  Let us know how you do.


----------



## trhankinson (Feb 16, 2018)

47 hunters checked In as of Thursday evening.  So far there have been about 15 hogs accounted for.   There are 9 hanging in the cooler.   I’ve talked a a few that have killed and left them laying for whatever reason.   I’ve killed 4 so far.     There’s one general area of about three stands that has been on pigs all day and yesterday.  The pigs are still here just not as numerous as before


----------



## Dan30257 (Feb 16, 2018)

Hunter/Mason said:


> Good luck to everyone, I drew but won’t be going due to lack of hogs. There were more killed on the Last February hunt than all of this year so far. Went w my son on the youth hunt and saw only 4 and we hunted hard. My nephew killed 1 of those as we were letting the boys stalk. All 4 we’re together and my nephew got the drop before my son was ready. Last February my brother drew and killed 10 by himself. Last February I tagged along w my brother to help drag and camp w him. We saw about 100 hogs and brought back all 10 he killed.



Well, you’re missing out. Sure there aren’t the numbers there used to have been, but I personally saw 4 yesterday and shot 2. My buddy in the zone next to me saw 10+ and killed 4. There’s some hogs (7 or 8) in the cooler, and that’s just day one.

You have to put some miles down to get them, but they’re here still. Just short of 10 miles on my gps yesterday. They are still here. Heard a bunch of peeps saying “no hogs,” worried me too. Glad I came.


----------



## tlee22 (Feb 16, 2018)

Make sure you take some pic and share with everyone.  Glad you are having a great time and knocking down some pork.


----------



## tlee22 (Feb 19, 2018)

How did the hog hunt go?


----------

